# FSW 2014 , August Applicants- Lets network here.



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,
All August 2014 applicants, lets network here. Has anyone from August Applicants ,received communication from CEC?


----------



## daviddroza (Sep 23, 2014)

Dear Santosh, 

I have decided to apply for my fsw as soon as I can, I have understood the forms etc that need to be filled but I would like to get some clarity on the process, As in, what should be sent first etc. 

I would appreciate your help on this. 

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

daviddroza said:


> Dear Santosh,
> 
> I have decided to apply for my fsw as soon as I can, I have understood the forms etc that need to be filled but I would like to get some clarity on the process, As in, what should be sent first etc.
> 
> ...


Go through this first and then raise your queries which many forum-members would be happy to answer.:

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

santosh_nitw said:


> Hi,
> All August 2014 applicants, lets network here. Has anyone from August Applicants ,received communication from CEC?


Not yet....they are currently processing ajune first week applications.....long time to wait....stay tuned....


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

FSW has updated application status. Did anybody receive any communication from FSW from the month of August application dispatched?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

santosh_nitw said:


> FSW has updated application status. Did anybody receive any communication from FSW from the month of August application dispatched?


Well, the CAP information is updated every week. Nobody from August would receive anything for a month and a half atleast since mid June is going on as mentioned above many times too.


----------



## GP2603 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi!
My application packet was received by CIC on 7th Aug, but I've not received any communication from them.
Anyone got any response OR is there anyway to get the status ?

-Regards,
GVPd.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

GP2603 said:


> Hi!
> My application packet was received by CIC on 7th Aug, but I've not received any communication from them.
> Anyone got any response OR is there anyway to get the status ?
> 
> ...


Wait for 30 to 60 days more !
Mid June in progress !


----------



## santosh_nitw (Apr 29, 2014)

Did anyone from August month application sent, receive communication from CIC?


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

santosh_nitw said:


> Did anyone from August month application sent, receive communication from CIC?


August guys have to wait for 30-60 days, currently 2 july DD is being charged. But CIC would have done checking of completeness of application received till 20.07.2014

Anybody applied under 2174 in August light is out for them. Try to apply in any other NOC


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Im aug 20th applicant...pls let me know when can I expect CC charged & PER?


----------



## preetam325 (Aug 29, 2014)

Any received any communication from CIC for application received in August. My application was received by them on 13th August.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

@preetam

I think you should have a credit card charge. May be in next comming 15 to 30 days !


----------



## GP2603 (Sep 23, 2012)

*CAN immigration process and timeline*

Hi Guys,
Can someone please publish the following in current thread:-
1. Canadian immigration process in sequence
2. Expected process time.


- Regards,
GVPd.




Sheray said:


> Wait for 30 to 60 days more !
> Mid June in progress !


----------



## GP2603 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I have sent my application for immigrating to Canada under Federal Skill Worker(FSW) program under NOC code 2174. My application was received by CIC, SYDNEY, CA on 07-AUG-2104.

My credit card was charged by Citizenship and Immigration FWS on 10-NOV-2014.
Meanwhile, I came to know that CIC has received 1000 application under NOC 2173 and 2174.
Link: Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


Can someone let me know, what is next step ? 
Thanks in advance.


-Regards,
GVPd.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

GP2603 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have sent my application for immigrating to Canada under Federal Skill Worker(FSW) program under NOC code 2174. My application was received by CIC, SYDNEY, CA on 07-AUG-2104.
> 
> My credit card was charged by Citizenship and Immigration FWS on 10-NOV-2014.
> ...




U with get PER ! Like confirmation ur points n ur docs r okay ! N u will get file number ! Then ur file goes to vo office for further processing.


----------



## GP2603 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sheray said:


> U with get PER ! Like confirmation ur points n ur docs r okay ! N u will get file number ! Then ur file goes to vo office for further processing.



Hi Sheray!
1st of all, thanks a lot for your response 

Can someone please publish the following in current thread:-
1. Canadian immigration process in sequence ?

2. Expected time for each process step ?

3. For S/W QA, do you suggest any site to join for job hunting ?


- Regards,
GVPd.


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, My application reached CIC on 12th of August... I see application fee being charged from FSW on 17th Nov 2014.


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, My application reached CIC on 12th of August... I see application fee being charged from FSW on 17th Nov 2014.


----------



## docdraj (Nov 21, 2014)

*Mr*

Hi 

My application reached CIO on 5th August and no news yet. CC has not been charged. Is this a cause to worry now as applications received after mine have already been charged. NOC code 1114


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

docdraj said:


> Hi
> 
> My application reached CIO on 5th August and no news yet. CC has not been charged. Is this a cause to worry now as applications received after mine have already been charged. NOC code 1114


Not a good news be ready to apply again ! Apply again by 15 DEC


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Sheray said:


> Not a good news be ready to apply again ! Apply again by 15 DEC


Hi Sheray,

My application for 2171 reached on October 1st 2014 and not yet charged, Today caps for 2171 shows that it reached 1000.

As i read in the forum here caps are counted after giving PER . so should i need to worry..or do i still have a chance ?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Hi Sheray,
> 
> My application for 2171 reached on October 1st 2014 and not yet charged, Today caps for 2171 shows that it reached 1000.
> 
> As i read in the forum here caps are counted after giving PER . so should i need to worry..or do i still have a chance ?



Sorry dude to my knowledge it wont work out for you. 
Had you been charged or got per. You had chance. 
What nov 19 stats you see are actually aug stats because they just finished with aug applications.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

thanks for quick reply....

can i know when will they send back my application, so that i can try other options if i get my IELTS and WES certificates


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

fromblr said:


> thanks for quick reply....
> 
> can i know when will they send back my application, so that i can try other options if i get my IELTS and WES certificates


Must be already on return path on slow mail !


----------



## praveenkcanada (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied to CIC and They have received my application on 16th JULY 2014 for NOC: 2174

I have called to Customer Service on 13th Nov 2014, I have got UCI Number: 9239-XXXX, Status: In Process, Picked Date: November 6th 2014.

I could not find my status on Client Application Status at "https: services3.cic.gc.ca ecas authenticate.do app=ecas".

Even I have called to Customer Service, but could not get any answer, as they are saying they don't have access to it.

What are my chances, I am very much worried.

I request you people to please highlight on this query.

Thanks in advance to all.

Waiting for your early reply


----------



## praveenkcanada (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied to CIC and They have received my application on 16th JULY 2014 for NOC: 2174

I have called to Customer Service on 13th Nov 2014, I have got UCI Number: 9239-XXXX, Status: In Process, Picked Date: November 6th 2014.

I could not find my status on Client Application Status at "https: services3.cic.gc.ca ecas authenticate.do app=ecas".

Even I have called to Customer Service, but could not get any answer, as they are saying they don't have access to it.

What are my chances, I am very much worried.

I request you people to please highlight on this query.

Thanks in advance to all.

Waiting for your early reply.


----------



## preetam325 (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone received their Medical & PCC request email from CIC for anyone from the August applicants? I got my PER on 4th December but haven't heard ever since from them.... 

Does anyone have any updates?


----------

